# Sony's ARW RAW files -LR doesn't like them



## herb (Jan 16, 2015)

I just got a Sony A7II, after using an A7R for over a year.  for some reason the files coming off the SD card are ARW, and the LR 5.7 does not recognize them.
I can use Sony's Image data converter, which is a colossal pita, but it would seem there is a simple solution?


----------



## clee01l (Jan 16, 2015)

The Sony ILCE-A7M2 is only supported with LR v5.7.1.  Are you up to date?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jan 16, 2015)

The latest update for Lightroom is LR 5.7.1, just update and you will be fine. Supported was added for your new camera.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm using an A7II with LR 5.7.1 and its working fine.


----------

